# little help please?



## chris&gems (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello everyone.
My girlfriend and i and hoping to move to Vancouver by mid 2011 (hopefully Kelowna) and we are stuck stuck stuck! Im finding it difficult locating the right website or goverment personel to get this process started, as i keep finding companies willing to 'take care of everything for a nice fat fee.
As i understand the process will take a minimum of 6 months from initial application submission so im keen to get the process underway
I am 26 and work in the Oil and Gas/ Wind Energy offshore industry as a Commercial diver. Im also an underwater/surface welder and burner.
My lady is 27 and has management experience and experience in electrical engineering sector. We are also pregnant at this time (well, she is, ha), so i dont know how we would compare in the points section required for migration?
If ANYONE will take the time to reply to us then we would be very grateful.

kind regards,

Chris and Gemma


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

I think this should get you started:

Skilled Workers and Professionals: How to apply - Regular Application Process

Personally I don't see any reason to hire anyone for help IF you are on the 'the list' (of eligible professions) and have the required score for elgibility.

If you need to find a job and working visa based on that job, then perhaps you might need some help, but I have no experience with that avenue.

Good Luck.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Agreed, just go to the consulate and get started on it. I would say with your age & qualifications you won't have a lot of trouble. Kelowna may not be the best choice. there is a lake but I doubt much call for a commercial diver. Vancouver is another matter.

Check out this site. Its not a consultant or anything like that. She has a lot of useful information from someone who has been through the process. Here is the link http://www.witchweb.net/immigration/family.html


----------

